# Don't know whats going on.



## savemenow (Jun 10, 2006)

Aloha, im very new here, and am here because someone suggested i may have depersonalisation. So basically i need to know whether it actually sounds like i have or its completly different cause i dont know.
Here goes...... I have been with my boyfriend for 2 1/2 years now, and i keep going through these phases of confusion where i feel numb..or my feelings are hidden and it feels like i don't love him anymore. I do suffer with depression but it has been untreated, i also have CFS/M.E..which also includes anxiety and stuff. But every now and then i will feel something for him, i enjoy being with him most of the time...and if i think about him with someone else it hurts. I've also had problems forming bonds with old boyfriends, i couldnt feel anything for them at all, and with 2 i went totally cold with and couldnt stand them touching me (ive also been thru sexual abuse so that cud be subconscious) 
I don't know what to do anymore as im fed up of having to go through this and deciding whether i should split from him etc..
Please help , tell me if you think i have these disorder things. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Honey, I really don't think you're feeling DP. The depression alone can be more than enough to make you feel detached...I think the DP in your case may be more of a symptom than a full blown disorder. You should really see a doctor about your depression, it isn't something to ignore...can you descrine more of what you're feeling? Hang in there.


----------



## savemenow (Jun 10, 2006)

Im not really feeling anything....except for frustration and angst (is that right)....


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

The only emotions I feel are frustration and anger too. Unfortunately you probably do have DP.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

I disagree, its very easy for someone to just say you have it, self-diagnosis can be very dangerous. If you feel negative emotions like stress and anger, then that means that you certainly aren't feeling "nothing." Those are real feelings, and if you're capable of feeling those things, then you're perfectly capable of feeling happiness and love as well.
Eat well, excercise, spend time with loved ones, and emerse yourself in the things you love to do...and most importantly, find a professional to help you out. You may have trouble finding one at first, but eventually may find someone you are comfortable with.
Feeling emotionally distant is a symptom of many things, not only DP. Anxiety, lonliness, depression, and other things are all capable of making you feel this way...its dangerous to just assume you have something, because you may convince yourself that you have something that you really don't. You may have it, you may not...either way, the best thing you can do is to first of all see a professional counselor, psychologist or doctor, and re-emerse yourself in life. Keep in touch, you'll be fine. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## savemenow (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't excerisize due to my CFS, and eating well goes to pot too. I feel negative bad emotions, but never happy emotions, i have been through 1 cycle of councelling and 1 session, but nothing really happened. I need to phone my psychologist, see if she can tell me anything. I'd like to try CBT but unsure of what its use would be. I don't think its anything to do with my current boyfriend, i don't feel ready to let go either.  im trying to not make rash decisions but i cnt really make any when i dont know what the problem is.


----------



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

Typically DP relates to emotionless states and you don't really feel much. If you feel something then it might not be DP. I truly didn't feel a thing when I went through with it for a whole year. You become zombiefied and stuck deep in your own mind.


----------

